# Combustion system X-Trail T30 Diesel Engine.



## Pastor Bosun (Aug 23, 2012)

I am new but need a help. My car is not moving the way it should be especially when just moving from initial rest. Can you please give me what could be responsible and solution to it?
:newbie:


----------

